# Mass Effect 3-Ende enttäuschend? Diese Spiele enden mindestens genau so unbefriedigend - Spoiler-Special



## TheKhoaNguyen (22. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3-Ende enttäuschend? Diese Spiele enden mindestens genau so unbefriedigend - Spoiler-Special* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3-Ende enttäuschend? Diese Spiele enden mindestens genau so unbefriedigend - Spoiler-Special


----------



## CosmicBlue (22. März 2012)

Ein Ende das mir seit über 13 Jahren Kopfschmerzen bereitet, weil ich gern wüßte, wie es weitergeht und an das mich Mass Effect 3 erinnert:
Am Ende von Freespace wird das Flagshiff der Shivaner zwar zerstört, aber die Erde auch vom Rest des Universums abgeschnitten. Am Ende von Freespace2 lösen die Shivaner eine Supernova aus. Ob die Erde je wieder Kontakt zu seinen Kolonien erhält oder warum die Shivaner eine Supernova herbeiführten bleibt leider bis heute ungeklärt.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (22. März 2012)

> *Knights of the Old Republic 2* kam nicht wie der Vorgänger von  Bioware, sondern von Obsidian. Die Story war recht komplex und auch  verwirrend. Es kommt zu verschiedenen Enden, während man auf der Suche  nach den letzten verbleibenden Jedi-Rittern ist. Und diese wirkten  unfertig!



Die wirkten nicht nur unfertig, die waren unfertig weil man zur Fertigstellung gedrängt wurde


----------



## Ash2X (22. März 2012)

Quake 4 (1:34 Min) oder SW:Republic Commando (1:29 Min) sind auf jeden Fall meine Spitzenreiter - man kann nach dem letzen Boss noch etwas zur Story erklähren oder abschlieben,muss man anscheinend aber auch nicht.


----------



## Zaphrozz (22. März 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man außerdem auch noch fast JEDEN Teil der Assasins Creed-Reihe dazuzählen...
IMMER lassen sie uns am Ende mit nem Cliffhanger da. 
Gerade beim ersten Teil der Serie saß ich nur am Ende da: "Hä? Das wars jetzt? wtf?"

Die Story von Asassins Creed war schon nachm dritten Teil ausgelutscht, ich will gar nicht wissen wie lange die da noch ihren Saft rauspressen -.-


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2012)

ShadowsUndead67 schrieb:


> Die wirkten nicht nur unfertig, die waren unfertig weil man zur Fertigstellung gedrängt wurde


 
das dacht ich mir irgendwie auch und auch *medium spoiler*


Spoiler



das Buch macht es nicht wirklich besser, man sitzt in der Wohnung von Bastilla und Revan und danach gehts schon in die unbekannten Regionen



Ach ja, Fable The Lost Chapter hatte irgendwie ein unbefriegendes Ende, es kommt der Bosskampf und dann ist auch schon zu Ende, da hat irgendwo so ein richtiger Epilog gefehlt


----------



## GR0BI75 (22. März 2012)

"Half Life 2"! "Kane & Lynch (2)"! "MW2"!" "Crysis", "BF3", um mal nur ein paar zu nennen. Dabei finde ich die nicht wirklich ungelungen! Ein Plotstopper zum Finale kann Wirkung haben, nicht jeder Cliffhanger muss wie eine Zumutung wirken. Aber dieses Eingeprügel auf ME3 ist unwürdig - ich habe schon weitaus Schlechteres gesehen. Das Ende von "Bioshock", besonders den Schlusskampf halte ich für recht überbewertet und wer mal ein richtig mieses Finale erleben will: "RAGE"! Oder "Borderlands". Wo waren da diese Petitionen?!


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. März 2012)

Wing Commander 3?

Das Ende ist hart aber nicht unbefriedigend (im Sinne von offen oder unlogisch).


----------



## CosmicBlue (22. März 2012)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> "Half Life 2"! "Kane & Lynch (2)"! "MW2"!" "Crysis", "BF3", um mal nur ein paar zu nennen. Dabei finde ich die nicht wirklich ungelungen! Ein Plotstopper zum Finale kann Wirkung haben, nicht jeder Cliffhanger muss wie eine Zumutung wirken. Aber dieses Eingeprügel auf ME3 ist unwürdig - ich habe schon weitaus Schlechteres gesehen. Das Ende von "Bioshock", besonders den Schlusskampf halte ich für recht überbewertet und wer mal ein richtig mieses Finale erleben will: "RAGE"! Oder "Borderlands". Wo waren da diese Petitionen?!


Gut, Half Life 2 war gewollt. BF3 empfinde ich als abgeschlossen, man hat die Bombe entschärft.
Aber Mass Effect 3 sollte das Ende (von Shepards Saga) sein, da erwartet man, das alle Fäden zusammenlaufen und es eine Menge Antworten gibt. Und davon bekommt man nicht viel.

Wie ich ME3 das erste Mal durch hatte, fand das Ende (das ich gewählt hatte) gut.
Dann sah ich die anderen beiden Enden und machte mich im Inet schlau und schloß mich der vorherrenden Meinung an.
Inzwischen glaube ich aber, das das Ende von ME3 einfach genial ist - weil es nämlich _nicht_ das Ende ist.
Ohne Spoilern zu wollen, wen es interessiert, sucht bei Youtube nach ME3 und Indoktrination und wird schon fündig werden.
BioWare will nämlich noch DLCs verkaufen - und das geht nur, solange die Spieler das Spiel noch nicht durch haben. Wer kauft denn bitte schon ein DLC zu einem Spiel das er seit Wochen oder Monaten durch und in die Ecke gepfeffert hat?
Prince of Persia hat es vorgemacht: Das echte Ende gibt es irgendwann später, gegen echtes Geld.
Und das ist dann eben das traurige daran.

Diese ganze Geschichte und die Aussagen von Bioware, man höre sich das Feedback der Spieler an und überlege, ob man nicht vielleicht doch ein Ende nachreicht und gleichzeitig sagt man, das ist halt künstlerische Freiheit, das Spiel so Enden zu lassen - alles geheuchelt und gelogen! Die haben das von Anfang an geplant, das echte Ende später als DLC gegen Geld nach zu liefern, wohl wissend, das die Spieler bei dem jetzigen Ende ein "echte" Ende fordern würden. Eiskalt kalkuliert! Und jeder der jetzt nach einem echten Ende ruft, ist ein potentieller Käufer mehr für ein echtes-Ende-DLC.
So sieht's aus und nicht anders.


----------



## NightmareEX (22. März 2012)

Der Unterschied ist nur das die Proteste noch niemals so groß waren wie bei Mass Effect 3.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. März 2012)

das liegt wohl daran das jetzt erst bei allen der fakt das bioware total nachgelassen hat eingeschlagen ist wie eine bombe


----------



## Maddi20 (22. März 2012)

is ja wurscht, wenns eh der letzte teil war kann es bioware egal sein ob die leute zufrieden warn oder net :/


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. März 2012)

Bioware will aber sicher in Zukunft noch andere Spiele verkaufen. 

Dragon Age haben sie schon vor die Wand gefahren, jetzt das neue Desaster mit ME 3. Selbst eingefleischte Fanboys werden da so langsam nervös. Wenn DA 3 nicht ein brillantes Spiel wird, kann Bioware einpacken.


----------



## Orckilla (22. März 2012)

Wieso das Ende von Gothic 3 jetzt schlecht sein soll versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht. Wenigstens erfährt man da was mit den anderen Charakteren geschieht. Was hat den Dragonage bitte anders gemacht? Dort gab es auch Schriftboxen, in dennen erklärt wurde wie es mit den anderen Charakteren weitergeht.


----------



## robotbug (22. März 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass westliche Entwickler sich einfach net genug Mühe für einen würdigen Abschluß geben. Wenn ich daran denke, wie japanische games enden über mehrere Minuten, manche über ne halbe Stunde...


----------



## Corsa500 (22. März 2012)

Ich fand die Story von Mafia II wirklich toll, VOR ALLEM das Ende.
Die Atmosphäre war einfach auf dem absoluten Höhepunkt und gameplaytechnisch wurde alles abgeliefert, was es abzuliefern gab (was jetzt positiv gemeint ist). Irgendwann muss ja mal Schluss sein, und ich denke so ziemlich jedes andere mögliche Ende hätte auch Grund zum Meckern geboten.
Aber der Story-Bogen an sich wirkt in sich fertig und das Ende tut das, was ein gutes Ende tun sollte (zumindest mMn): Es bewegt, macht nachdenklich und sorgt für ein wohliges Hochgefühl nach Abschluss des Spiels. Genau so soll ein Ende doch sein!


----------



## svd (22. März 2012)

Zuletzt war ich, auf dem PC,  vom "Borderlands" Ende enttäuscht. Der Endkampf  war weder herausfordernd, noch spannend. 
Und wirklich Einfluss auf die, ohnehin höchstens angedeutete Story, hat es auch keinen gegeben. 
Schade eigentlich, ansonsten finde ich das Spiel recht lustig.

Aber wirklich verarscht habe ich mich beim Ende von "Duke Nukem Forever" gefühlt. Ich war unbeschreiblich erleichtert, als das Spiel endlich vorbei war. Dennoch war der Schluss höchstens eine (leere?) Drohung mit einer Fortsetzung. Nur ein schlichter "Game Over" Screen hätte das Oldschool-Feeling noch verstärken können.


----------



## LordCrash (22. März 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Bioware will aber sicher in Zukunft noch andere Spiele verkaufen.
> 
> Dragon Age haben sie schon vor die Wand gefahren, jetzt das neue Desaster mit ME 3. Selbst eingefleischte Fanboys werden da so langsam nervös. Wenn DA 3 nicht ein brillantes Spiel wird, kann Bioware einpacken.


 
Welches Desaster bitte schön? ME 3 verkauft sich doch prima und ist auch ein sehr gutes Spiel. Dass die Enden nicht jedermann gefallen, ist doch kein Problem. Seit Jahren wird Bioware (auch von mir) vorgeworfen, dass ihre Geschichten langweiliger und unkreativer werden und jetzt haben sie sich halt mal dieser Kritik angenommen und etwas Unkonventionelles entworfen. Es müssen ja nicht immer alle Stories mit einem Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Ende aufhören. Außerdem macht ME 3, auch wenn man das Ende nicht mag, viel Spaß und das ist doch das Wichtigste. Immerhin geben die Leute auch in der Umfrage hier auf PC Games dem Spiel eine sehr hohe Wertung.
Ich glaube also kaum, dass Bioware einpacken kann, wenn DA 3 kein brilliantes (sondern nur ein sehr gutes) Spiel wird. Genauso wenig wird Activision einpacken können, wenn das nächste CoD nicht brilliant wird. Es finden sich doch auch so genug Käufer für die Spiele.


@ Redaktion:
The Witcher 2 habt ihr wegen seinem angeblichen schwachen Ende (was ich vehement bestreite) abgewertet, ME 3 bekommt hingegen seine 90er Wertung. Da es sich hier um zwei Rollenspiele handelt, sind die Spiele durchaus vergleichbar und mir verschließt sich daher ein wenig die Wertungspolitik bei PC Games.....


----------



## GR0BI75 (22. März 2012)

Das Witcher2-Ende halte ich ebenfalls für sehr gelungen! Einer der charismatischsten Endgegner überhaupt, wie ich finde. Mit dem habe ich gerne einen getrunken......

Ich finde es nach wie vor obzön, dass man eine Geschichte nicht für sich stehen lassen kann. Wenn ich jedesmal einen Film, Buch oder Comic retour schicken würde um ein neues Finale nach meinem Gusto einzufordern, dann hätten einige Kreative viel zu tun...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2012)

Irgendwie hat man, gerade in den letzten Jahren, oft das Gefühl, dass am Ende der Entwicklung die Zeit gefehlt hat und man dann noch schnell irgendwas als Ende hingebastelt hat. So wirken jedenfalls manche.
Und ein gutes Ende ist schon ziemlich wichtig, egal ob bei einem Film oder Spiel. Wenn das total verhunzt wird, dann bleibt man irgendwie mit einem "unbefriedigten Gefühl" zurück. Da kann man viel kaputt machen.

Da fällt mir zum Beispiel auch noch Medal of Honor Allied Assault ein: Medal of Honor Allied Assault Final Mission End - YouTube

An sich wirklich ein super Spiel und einer der besten Shooter überhaupt, das Ende ist aber dämlich.


----------



## shippy74 (22. März 2012)

Ich persönlich fand das ende von Fallout3 auch nicht gerade super, war auch mehr Bla Bla und nicht wirklich viel Spielraum drin nach den ganzen Mühen die man sich gemacht hat. Was mir auch nicht so gefallen hat war das Ende von Medal of Honor, da hätte ich mir am Schluß noch nen Sturm auf ne Taliban Festung mit Ausschalten eines Anführers gewünscht.nach dem Ableben von Rabbit war ich gerade in der richtigen  Stimmung da mal auf die Kacke zu hauen und den Jungen zu Rächen aber Pustekuchen. Schade eigentlich da mir das Spiel echt viel Spaß gemacht hat


----------



## dohderbert (22. März 2012)

Aufjeden Mafia 2.. dat war einfach unfertig..


----------



## psgamer10 (22. März 2012)

zum glück habe ich keins von denen gespielt oder in meiner sammlung


----------



## Ash2X (22. März 2012)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> "Half Life 2"! "Kane & Lynch (2)"! "MW2"!" "Crysis", "BF3", um mal nur ein paar zu nennen. Dabei finde ich die nicht wirklich ungelungen! Ein Plotstopper zum Finale kann Wirkung haben, nicht jeder Cliffhanger muss wie eine Zumutung wirken. Aber dieses Eingeprügel auf ME3 ist unwürdig - ich habe schon weitaus Schlechteres gesehen. Das Ende von "Bioshock", besonders den Schlusskampf halte ich für recht überbewertet und wer mal ein richtig mieses Finale erleben will: "RAGE"! Oder "Borderlands". Wo waren da diese Petitionen?!


 
Half-Life 2 hatte keinen richtigen Cliffhanger....damit es einen Cliffhanger gibt müsste eine richtige Storyline exestiert haben - und in HL2 glänzte sie bis auf "Hey,Mr Freeman,gehen sie von A nach B" mit Abwesenheit.Einer der Gründe warum ich das Spiel nicht besonders toll fand.


----------



## Kasian (22. März 2012)

Das wohl schlechtes Ende hat imo Tiberian Twilight.
Da wirbt man mit 'Epic Conclusion' und bekommt Kane der in ne Kloschüssel auf weißem Grund hüpft. So schlecht


----------



## grorg (22. März 2012)

Borderlands *hust*


----------



## Morathi (23. März 2012)

Ash2X schrieb:


> Half-Life 2 hatte keinen richtigen Cliffhanger....damit es einen Cliffhanger gibt müsste eine richtige Storyline exestiert haben - und in HL2 glänzte sie bis auf "Hey,Mr Freeman,gehen sie von A nach B" mit Abwesenheit.Einer der Gründe warum ich das Spiel nicht besonders toll fand.


 
Nein, quatsch. HL² hat doch keinen Cliffhanger Oo. Also bitte, das Originalspiel hört mit nem krassen Cliffhanger auf und ich brenne immernoch darauf zu erfahren, was jetzt nach Episode 2 passiert. Die Spieler über Jahre so im Unklaren zu lassen grenzt an Folter!! Das Ende ist absolut genial, ich habe danach glaube ich erstmal zwei Minuten sprachlos den Bildschirm angestarrt.
Dass dir das Spiel nicht so zugesagt hat, mag ja sein. Aber zu unterstellen, dass es keine Story hätte ist Quatsch.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welches Desaster bitte schön? ME 3 verkauft sich doch prima und ist auch ein sehr gutes Spiel. Dass die Enden nicht jedermann gefallen, ist doch kein Problem. Seit Jahren wird Bioware (auch von mir) vorgeworfen, dass ihre Geschichten langweiliger und unkreativer werden und jetzt haben sie sich halt mal dieser Kritik angenommen und etwas Unkonventionelles entworfen. Es müssen ja nicht immer alle Stories mit einem Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Ende aufhören. Außerdem macht ME 3, auch wenn man das Ende nicht mag, viel Spaß und das ist doch das Wichtigste. Immerhin geben die Leute auch in der Umfrage hier auf PC Games dem Spiel eine sehr hohe Wertung.
> Ich glaube also kaum, dass Bioware einpacken kann, wenn DA 3 kein brilliantes (sondern nur ein sehr gutes) Spiel wird. Genauso wenig wird Activision einpacken können, wenn das nächste CoD nicht brilliant wird. Es finden sich doch auch so genug Käufer für die Spiele.
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen Finale ist genau das, was ich mir nicht wünsche. Und auf DA 3 bin ich sehr, sehr gespannt. Ob Bioware doch noch die Kurve bekommt, oder nicht. Und zu Verkaufszahlen muss man nicht viel sagen. Jedenfalls hat das mit Qualität manchmal sehr wenig zu tun.

Selbst wenn sich ME 3 20 Mio. mal verkauft, davon wird es kein besseres RPG. Ich sprach mehr vom ehemaligen Qualitätsanspruch, der dazu führte, dass man Bioware Spiele ungeprüft kaufen konnte. Das ist jetzt definitv nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand das ende von Fallout3 auch nicht gerade super, war auch mehr Bla Bla und nicht wirklich viel Spielraum drin nach den ganzen Mühen die man sich gemacht hat.


 
Wäre aber eine gute Möglichkeit gewesen, zahlreiche befriedigende Enden (in Abhängigkeit von den Entscheidungen des Spielers in allen 3 Teilen) zu schaffen, ohne dass der Budgetrahmen gesprengt worden wäre.


----------



## pixelschumi (23. März 2012)

Definitv Crysis. Der 2. Teil fühlt sich an, als hätte es den ersten nicht gegeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2012)

Wenn ich so an schwache Spiel-Enden denke, muss ich aktuell an die PC Games-Vollversion "Prince of Persia" denken. Hatte mir da mehr erhofft. Es hört quasi damit auf, was der Prinz während des gesamten Spiels von sich gibt:



Spoiler



MALIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKK !!! 


 
Dabei hatt ich zuletzt große Hoffnung auf einen sehenswerten Abschluss, wo die letzten Spielabschnitte richtig gut und tempomäßig hochgefahren waren.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2012)

Wurde schon XIII genannt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wurde schon XIII genannt?


 
Stimmt. Ist mir glatt entfallen. Da hatten die Entwickler zu sehr auf eine Sequel-Garantie spekuliert, und was war am Ende ?!


----------



## Ash2X (23. März 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wurde schon XIII genannt?


 
Verblasst gegen das "To be continued" von FFXIII-2...kam nicht für den PC,aber so übel das es sich eine Erwähnung verdient hat.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ist mir glatt entfallen. Da hatten die Entwickler zu sehr auf eine Sequel-Garantie spekuliert, und was war am Ende ?!


Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum das Spiel ein finanzieller Flop war. War wohl einfach zu innovativ.


----------



## Ash2X (23. März 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Nein, quatsch. HL² hat doch keinen Cliffhanger Oo. Also bitte, das Originalspiel hört mit nem krassen Cliffhanger auf und ich brenne immernoch darauf zu erfahren, was jetzt nach Episode 2 passiert. Die Spieler über Jahre so im Unklaren zu lassen grenzt an Folter!! Das Ende ist absolut genial, ich habe danach glaube ich erstmal zwei Minuten sprachlos den Bildschirm angestarrt.
> Dass dir das Spiel nicht so zugesagt hat, mag ja sein. Aber zu unterstellen, dass es keine Story hätte ist Quatsch.


 
Nun,damals als H-L2 rauskam war nie die Rede davon das es einen "episodic content" geben wird.Das Spiel startet damit das man aus unbekannten gründen in einem Zug auftaucht,dann soll man zu einem Wissenschaftler,zwischendurch wird ein bisschen Black Mesa erwähnt - um dann nochmal stundenlang von A nach B zu rennen.Am Ende friert - warum auch immer - das Bild ein,ein bisschen debiles Gerede - Abspann.Das ist keine Storyline,das ist ein Desaster. Mag sein das es in Ep 1+2 irgendwann mal Sinn ergeben hat,aber ich war so enttäuscht das ich keinen Bock mehr hatte mir die auch noch zu geben.Die erste Stunde von HL2 war echt super,danach fand ich das Spiel stück für Stück immer belangloser . das hab ich auch 2004 schon besser gesehen.
Ich frag mich bis heute warum das Spiel,ab von der damals schicken und leistungsfressenden Optik,so einen Hype ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Mothman (23. März 2012)

Ich denke viele Entwickler sind sich auch bewusst, dass die meisten Spieler niemals bis zum Ende spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Entwickler sind sich auch bewusst, dass die meisten Spieler niemals bis zum Ende spielen.


 
Entweder weil sie nicht bis zum Ende durchgehalten haben oder zwischenzeitlich an Langeweile gestorben sind. 
Sowas kann richtig guten Spielen nie und nimmer passieren.


----------



## Mothman (23. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sowas kann richtig guten Spielen nie und nimmer passieren.


Naja, nimmt man die Steam-Achievements als Anhaltspunkt, ist es doch erstaunlich wie wenig Käufer das Spiel auch wirklich durchspielen. 
Selbst bei AAA-Titeln wie z.B. "Mafia 2" ist es nur knapp die Hälfte laut globalen Achievements.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, nimmt man die Steam-Achievements als Anhaltspunkt, ist es doch erstaunlich wie wenig Käufer das Spiel auch wirklich durchspielen.
> Selbst bei AAA-Titeln wie z.B. "Mafia 2" ist es nur knapp die Hälfte laut globalen Achievements.


 
Hmm, okay, mangels Steam weiss ich nichts von solchen Zahlen. Aber es erschreckt schon, denn entweder haben solche Käufer zuviel Geld oder planen zuwenig Zeit ins Hobby ein. Also wenn MIR es ein Spiel angetan hat, dann spiel ich es auch durch. Ich kauf ja auch keine DVD und schau mir den Film nur zur Hälfte an (es sei denn ich habe total daneben gegriffen)


----------



## Mothman (23. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm, okay, mangels Steam weiss ich nichts von solchen Zahlen. Aber es erschreckt schon, denn entweder haben solche Käufer zuviel Geld oder planen zuwenig Zeit ins Hobby ein. Also wenn MIR es ein Spiel angetan hat, dann spiel ich es auch durch. Ich kauf ja auch keine DVD und schau mir den Film nur zur Hälfte an (es sei denn ich habe total daneben gegriffen)


Ich spiel in der Regel Spiele, die mir richtig Spaß machen, auch durch. Aber manchmal hat man 3,4 Titel gleichzeitig die man spielen will (was nicht zuletzt durch die Steam-Deals möglich ist). Und da kommt man manchmal von einem Titel ab und hat dann später keine Motivation oder keinen Nerv da wieder einzusteigen. 
Oder manchmal nervt einen eine Stelle so sehr, dass man erstmal ein paar Stunden oder Tage pausiert und findet dann irgendwie nicht mehr richtig rein (oder hat in der Zwischenzeit ein anderes Spiel im Gange^^).

Manchmal kauf ich mir auch ein Spiel, welches ich unbedingt selbst mal spielen will und zock es nur kurz an. Dann zieht es mich wieder zu Evergreens, die ich immer wieder spiele. 

Auch ist mein "Durchhaltevermögen" beim Zocken nicht mehr so groß wie früher. Die Frustgrenze ist schneller erreicht. Die Konzentration ist nicht mehr so da. Wenn ich heute längere "Hänger" in einem Spiel habe (ich also nicht mehr weiterkommen ODER es ne Weile kein Spaß macht), dann lasse ich das Ding auch liegen. Früher hätte ich mich da durchgeboxt. Heute greif ich einfach zum nächsten Spiel. 

Aber bevor das zu übertrieben rüberkommt: Ich spiele schon den Großteil der Spiele durch, die ich mir kaufe. Zumindest der "großen" Titel. So Indie-Games oder Gelegenheits-Games hab ich massenhaft, aber eher wenige durchgespielt.


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Entwickler sind sich auch bewusst, dass die meisten Spieler niemals bis zum Ende spielen.


 
naja, also so Kurz wie viele Spiele heute sind, muss man sich doch eher anstrengen das aus versehen durch zu spielen


----------



## Mothman (23. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, also so Kurz wie viele Spiele heute sind, muss man sich doch eher anstrengen das aus versehen durch zu spielen


Ja, das stimmt. Aber ehrlich gesagt trifft das nur auf das Shooter-Genre zu. RPGs und WiSims etc. sind imo nahezu genauso Umfangreich wie "damals" (mal abgesehen von den ganz epischen RPGs der alten Schule^^).


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2012)

Durch die ganzen Deals und Schnäppchen-Angebote kaufen die Leute eben heute Spiele ohne Ende, viele auch, die sie eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. Da zocken sie ein Spiel kurz an, dann geht's zum nächsten Spiel. Das zocken sie wieder nur kurz, dann das nächste...und bis dahin sind ja wieder neue Spiele erschienen, die sie dann auch wieder kaufen 

Ich frage mich nur, ob so ein spielen überhaupt Spass macht. Ich zocke jedes meiner Spiele irgendwann durch. Man möchte doch wissen, wie ein Spiel endet. Da wäre ich allein schon viel zu neugierig, um ein Spiel da einfach liegen zu lassen.

Ich bin auch jemand, der nur wenige Spiele gleichzeitig spielt. Ich kaufe mir auch sehr viele Spiele, spiele die aber nacheinander durch.
Schnapp mir da eins, spiel es durch und dann kommt das nächste vom Stapel und so weiter


----------



## Mothman (23. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Durch die ganzen Deals und Schnäppchen-Angebote kaufen die Leute eben heute Spiele ohne Ende, viele auch, die sie eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. Da zocken sie ein Spiel kurz an, dann geht's zum nächsten Spiel. Das zocken sie wieder nur kurz, dann das nächste...und bis dahin sind ja wieder neue Spiele erschienen, die sie dann auch wieder kaufen


siehe oben 
Ganz so schlimm bin ich aber nicht.^^


----------



## shippy74 (23. März 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wäre aber eine gute Möglichkeit gewesen, zahlreiche befriedigende Enden (in Abhängigkeit von den Entscheidungen des Spielers in allen 3 Teilen) zu schaffen, ohne dass der Budgetrahmen gesprengt worden wäre.


 
Sag das mal denen die das Spiel gemacht haben, hätts nicht das Addon gegeben so das man einfach weiterspielen kann wäre das spiel bei mir unten durch gewesen, so hab ich es noch 2 mal gespielt.....

Das mit dem Durchspielen ist halt immer so ne Sache, ich hab die Woche MOH,Crysis und Turok durch gespielt, alle an einem Stück und Crysis im Gott modus da ich damals aufgehört hatte an der Base kurz vorm Steinbruch, da bin ich vorher nie rein gekommen auch nach dem 20ten anlauf hab ich dann aufgegeben. Ich bin jetzt nicht der Profi zocker und wenn ich merke es geht nicht dann wirds halt schnell uninteressant. mir ist lieber ich kann etwas gemütlicher an die Sache ran gehen. Aber bis jetzt hab ich jedes Game das ich gekauft hab durch gespielt, nur bei einigen halt erst nach dem zweiten Anlauf.


----------



## Ash2X (23. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, also so Kurz wie viele Spiele heute sind, muss man sich doch eher anstrengen das aus versehen durch zu spielen


 
Selbst MW3 wurde von den meisten nicht beendet


----------



## MrFob (23. März 2012)

Ganz im Ernst, bei den meisten der genannten Spiele kann ich nicht zustimmen. Wenn Homefront nach 4 Stunden kein tolles Ende hat bin ich nicht sonderlich enttaeuscht vom Ende (eher von der Spielzeit ) denn ich habe keine sonderliche Bindung zu dem Spiel oder den Figuren darin.
Wenn ich aber Mass Effect 1-3 durchgespielt habe, dann liegen mir die Geschichte und die Charaktere am Herzen. Deshalb ist das Ende so enttaeuschend und deshalb auch der ganze Aufruhr. Ich hoffe wirklich dass sich daran noch etwas aendert.


----------



## Prometheus1983 (23. März 2012)

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 

Neben dem Ende von *Mass Effect 3 *stößt mir auch das Ende von *Deus Ex Human Revolution *ziemlich sauer auf.
Im Prinzip kann man sogar bei beiden Spielen in der Hinsicht starke Parallelen erkennen:

beide sind Shooter mit Rollenspielelementen
beide haben eine gute und durchdachte Story (ME 3 mehr als DE:HR - aber trotzdem vergleichbar...)
beide legen Wert auf Entscheidungsfreiheit
Und was erwartet einen letztendlich bei beiden Spielen: 



Spoiler



3 (respektive 4 bei DE:HR) mögliche Enden, bei Deus Ex sogar nur in Form von Knöpfen (...) die man drücken kann, die alle getroffenen Entscheidungen ignorieren!


----------



## ahres (23. März 2012)

Das ist PCGames.... Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und dann darüber meckern. Ich habe den ersten Teil angespielt und war von den Stundenlangen "Bla bla bla" nur genervt.
Story hin oder her, zuviel gelaber ist schlimmer wie zu wenig.

Das einzige wo ich zu 100% Zustimme ist bei Need for Speed The Run. Schlechtes konzept... erst den Kunden erzählen "ihr fahrt die strecke durch" und dann haste immer nur 3 oder 4 minuten fahrten und es wird neu geladen. Arm, einfach nur Arm.


----------



## BlackAlpha90 (23. März 2012)

Ash2X schrieb:


> Selbst MW3 wurde von den meisten nicht beendet



Naja aber so überraschend ist das auch nicht. Ist ja eh immer das gleiche und viele kaufens ja nur wegen MP.

Ich persönlich hab z.b. BF 3 im SP auch noch nicht durch. Zieht mich einfach nicht mehr rein, weils immer das selbe ist.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. März 2012)

ich fand den endboss aus mass effect 2 jetzt auch nicht sonderlich episch


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (24. März 2012)

D.h., wenn ich das mal kurz zusammenfasse: Die Spieler organisieren einen Widerstand, wie er besser gegen S21, etc. gerichtet (also gegen ECHTE Ärgernisse) wäre weil sie mit dem Finale (soweit zu lesen ist, hat es ja nicht mal ein offenes Ende sondern einfach nur kein Happy-End) nicht zufrieden sind?
Sorry, aber LOL!

Hatte mir schon überlegt, allein deswegen die Trilogie durchzuspielen, aber offensichtlich wird der dritte Teil nur mit dem Spyrigin-Unsinn angeboten. Schade, Teil 1 und 2 gibts wenigstens bei Steam ohne die EA-Murks-Software...


----------



## Ryudar (25. März 2012)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> D.h., wenn ich das mal kurz zusammenfasse: Die Spieler organisieren einen Widerstand, wie er besser gegen S21, etc. gerichtet (also gegen ECHTE Ärgernisse) wäre weil sie mit dem Finale (soweit zu lesen ist, hat es ja nicht mal ein offenes Ende sondern einfach nur kein Happy-End) nicht zufrieden sind?
> Sorry, aber LOL!


 
Komplett falsch.

Die Spieler sind nicht wegen einem fehlenden "Happy End" bei ME3 angepisst, sondern weil das Ende voller Logiklöcher, Widersprüche, falscher Versprechungen, fehlender Zusammenhänge mit den Entscheidungen aus den Vorgängern und allgemein einfach nur billig ist.


----------



## Hasselrot (26. März 2012)

Kasian schrieb:


> Das wohl schlechtes Ende hat imo Tiberian Twilight.
> Da wirbt man mit 'Epic Conclusion' und bekommt Kane der in ne Kloschüssel auf weißem Grund hüpft. So schlecht



Wobei hier nicht nur das Ende schlecht war, sondern die gesamte Story des vierten Teils 

Edit:
Zum Thema: Fahrenheit fehlt hier wohl noch. Mich persönlich hat das recht "abgefahrene" Ende nicht gestört, den Großteil der Spielerschaft aber schon.


----------



## hogan1980 (26. März 2012)

Diese Rubrik sollte regelmäßig erweitert werden. Der Käse am Schluss, ist eigentlich schon industrie standard...


----------



## Tormentor666 (27. März 2012)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> D.h., wenn ich das mal kurz zusammenfasse: Die Spieler organisieren einen Widerstand, wie er besser gegen S21, etc. gerichtet (also gegen ECHTE Ärgernisse) wäre weil sie mit dem Finale (soweit zu lesen ist, hat es ja nicht mal ein offenes Ende sondern einfach nur kein Happy-End) nicht zufrieden sind?
> Sorry, aber LOL!
> 
> Hatte mir schon überlegt, allein deswegen die Trilogie durchzuspielen, aber offensichtlich wird der dritte Teil nur mit dem Spyrigin-Unsinn angeboten. Schade, Teil 1 und 2 gibts wenigstens bei Steam ohne die EA-Murks-Software...


 
Wie kann man nur S21 mit einem Videospiel vergleichen?
Bei S21 war schon Jahre vor dem Beginn der eigentlichen Baumaßnahmen bekannt was gemacht werden sollte, da haperte es lediglich an der Informationsweitergabe bzw. der Beschaffung der Informationen. Wenn ein Projekt der Öffentlichkeit schon Jahre vor Beginn vorgestellt wird und keiner was dagegen sagt, dann hat man gefälligst auch zu schweigen wenn das Bauvorhaben dann auch so in die Tat umgesetzt wird und nicht auf einmal protestieren gegen etwas was eigentlich bekannt ist und vorher nie bestreikt wurde.

Bei ME3 ist das anders. Das Ende wurde nie vorher der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt, weil sonst braucht man sich das Spiel auch nicht zu kaufen.
Im Endeffekt geht es doch nicht um den Streik an sich, sondern darum was man damit erreichen kann.
Hätte Bioware nicht eingelenkt, hätte es sich vermutlich bei den Verkauf von zukünftigen Produkten bemerkbar gemacht.
Hätte Deutschland,Baden-Württemberg und Stuttgart eingelenkt hätten sie im Endeffekt nichts mehr davon, weil die Bahn wird so oder so benutzt und da spielt das Aussehen des Bahnhofs keine Rolle und auch zukünftige Projekte sind nicht gefährdet.


----------



## fireblader (27. März 2012)

Muss wieder x-Wing- Alliance rauskramen, hoffentlich läuft es noch...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2012)

fireblader schrieb:


> Muss wieder x-Wing- Alliance rauskramen, hoffentlich läuft es noch...


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. März 2012)

Also das Ende von Mafia 2 finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht - es soll zum nachdenken anregen und das tut es auch wie ich finde. Wer das natürlich nicht versteht würde sagen das Ende sei schlecht. Ich fand es dramatisch und verstörend zugleich, also kann es so schlecht nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (1. April 2012)

Bei Divinity 2: Ego Draconis hieß es noch: 





> ... die Auflösung von Divinity 2 jeden Spieler mit Sicherheit frustriert vor dem PC zurücklässt, bleibt als bitterer Nachgeschmack lange in Erinnerung, versprochen.


 Das wird garantiert einige vom Kauf abgeschreckt haben. 

Im Onlinetest zu Fallout 3 wurde gar nichts über das Ende geschrieben und bei ME3 heißt es nur "kontrovers". Anders als der Test zu Divinity 2 wurden beide von Felix Schütz geschrieben. Im Heft liest man zu ME3: 



> ....drei mögliche Endsequenzen...darum ist einige Kritik sicher berechtigt. ...wirklich schlecht oder unbefriedigend ist das Ende nicht! ...schließt Saga auf ungewöhnliche Weise ab, wirft interessante Fragen auf und verzichtet auf den üblichen Hollywood-Kitsch ... Schluss durchaus gelungen...



Man sieht hier sehr gut wie der Author so tut als hätten die Kritiker sich berechtigterweise beschwert nur um dann alles wieder schön zu reden. Also entweder Herr Schütz weiß nicht wie ein gutes Ende aussehen sollte, interessiert sich nicht für das Ende oder ist einfach nicht fähig einen großen Publisher zu kritisieren. Schade, daß Divinity 2 nicht von Herrn Schütz getestet wurde oder daß die beiden Tester nicht ME3 getestet haben.

Die Tatsache, daß ein wesentlich besser gemachtes ungewöhnliches Ende, welches interessante Fragen aufwirft und auf den Hollywood-Kitsch verzichtet völlig zu Recht kritisiert wurde (Divinity 2), weil es von einem kleinerem Studio kommt, während die schlechteren Enden von zwei großen Studios entweder gar nicht erwähnt oder schön geredet werden, läßt mich sehr an der Unabhängigkeit der PCGames zweifeln und sollte bei jedem Leser Bedenken hervorrufen. 

Do Positive Mass Effect 3 Reviews Reveal A Conflict Of Interest In Gaming Journalism? - Forbes

Mass Effect 3 And Corporate Influence Over Commercial Art - Forbes

Six Reasons Why Changing The Mass Effect 3 Ending Won't Threaten Its 'Artistic Integrity' - Forbes


----------

